# Camera Land's - Doug Hates Doing Inventory Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land's - Doug Hates Doing Inventory Sale*

I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas and is getting ready for a new year.
Each new year brings many different things....
A fresh start
A clean slate
SHOT Show
Inventory, in the world of retail

After working non-stop since Thanksgiving I am out of the store till Monday, however, we are running an inventory reduction sale thru the end of the year as I HATE doing inventory. There is nothing more tedious than counting every item in stock. I told Neil and Joel to sell everything in the sports optics dept so I have nothing to count when I get back. This includes price reductions on all the new optics that have been taken out as demos during the crazy month of December.

If you're looking for glass give them a call @ 212-753-5128 and mention the _"Doug Hates Doing Inventory"_ sale and they will hook you up with a great deal. This helps both of us...
You get a great deal and I have less product to count. A win/win. It also will allow room for the buying and receiving of new product while I attend SHOT Show in a few weeks.
I can assure you that you'll be pleased when you call.
Even though I am not at the store feel free to PM or e-mail me, [email protected] if you want my assistance with something as I am always electronically connected.

Thanks for all the support and Happy New Year


----------

